# Perils of the Cloud



## Ray McCarthy (Feb 15, 2015)

I prefer to buy video, music and books physically. I'd only buy a very few very cheap ebooks. Occasionally I'd buy applications by download, but only if they never need Internet to be valid/Registered and never expire. I like eBooks and Apps that work without any Internet, even if the Cloud provider is OK (and any can lose everything, go down or go bust.) the local connection can be lost.

Music using "Plays for sure" DRM now doesn't work.
Anyone that needed the Information service on the Watches MS supported years ago is out of luck, the service is dead.
Nokia killed Widgets when they still had over 40% of the Smart Phone market in favour of OVI, which had no replacements for the Widgets!
Geocities was turned off.
Google keeps killing stuff. Latest was an API for Google Earth.

It seems some Kindle Fire features need the Cloud (unlike the eInk Kindles which don't EVER need to be connected except to register, once).
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/02/15/amazon_outage_europe_wide/


----------

